
Uber’s Surge Pricing May Not Lead to a Surge in Drivers - jeo1234
http://www.propublica.org/article/uber-surge-pricing-may-not-lead-to-a-surge-in-drivers
======
akg_67
Original research paper: Peeking Beneath the Hood of Uber
[http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/cbw/pdf/chen-
imc15.pdf](http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/cbw/pdf/chen-imc15.pdf)

------
xlm1717
It would make sense that killing demand kills supply. Uber drivers would
divert to areas where they are more likely to get a passenger now, rather than
run to surge areas for the chance at getting surge pricing, but having a lower
chance because there are fewer potential passengers.

I'm interested in how the algorithm will evolve, as more people figure out
ways to game the system to save money on fare.

------
informatimago
I'm wondering what could motivate anybody to become a Uber driver nowadays,
given that in a couple of years, they'll replace the drivers with robocars.

It's a job with no future there.

~~~
smt88
I don't think anyone cares whether it has a future. It's not like there's
significant investment in your Uber driving skills. You can already drive.

~~~
jacalata
People buy cars to drive for them, because nicer cars get better reviews, and
there is a minimum age for acceptable cars to drive (different in each market)
- [https://get.uber.com/cl/financing/](https://get.uber.com/cl/financing/)

